# 90 años Rad Bradbury



## Dano (Jul 25, 2010)

Aunque unos minutos atrasado (se me pasaron las 12 de la noche) es bueno recordarlo, como amante de la literatura de ciencia ficción y distópica creo que debía hacerle un post en sus 90 años.


La Sociedad anuncia en su web: “El principal marciano en la Tierra,  Ray Bradbury, cumple 90 años el 22 de agosto de 2010, y esperamos que  nos ayuden a celebrar su cumpleaños. La Sociedad Planetaria está  recogiendo saludos de cumpleaños de la gente de bien en todo el mundo  para presentar a Ray en su día especial. Por favor, únase a nosotros  para rendir homenaje al hombre que nos trajo las _Crónicas Marcianas,  Fahrenheit 451_, y mucho más. Le entregaremos los saludos  personalmente.”









MAS => http://axxon.com.ar/noticias/2010/0...a-saludos-para-el-cumpleanos-de-ray-bradbury/


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 25, 2010)

buen gusto, aun no tengo el gusto de leerle, masque un cuentito, pues a su salud


----------



## Dano (Jul 26, 2010)

Son muy interesantes las distopías de Bradbury, igual Farenheit 451 tiene película, no tiene la misma magia pero te ahorras de leer un libro (para los vagos...).

Saludos


----------

